# South Carolina GTG and MECA 2X



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

*South Carolina is back on the map. *
*Aug 10th 310 Exchange Dr Laurens Sc* 

South Carolina is getting back on the calender with our first of 2 GTG and MECA shows. 
If your in the south east this is your chance to come out and spend the day enjoying first class sound systems. Whether you are looking to compete or just hang out and talk stereos this is your chance. Everyone is welcome.
I Will post the flier as soon as it is ready, or check out www.mecacaraudio.com for more info.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

good Event Director


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks man!

Looks like we're gonna have a food truck coming. Word is they do some pretty good food. 

Hope ya'll can come out>

Matt


----------



## Slammer (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm in Raleigh but lived in Greenville for four years and know exactly where you are. I am not a Meca member and am new to the SQ but will see if I can move my schedule around to make the drive. Should be a good time regardless.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

The wife's going out of town with her sisters that weekend. I would like to make it cause Im making a late start again and need the points, not to mention judges opinions. Dont know if Im up for a 4 hour drive up then back though. The older I get, the less I like driving. 

Still would be nice to hit a SC show again before I die. Havent been to one since Elite in 07.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I would like to make this.......Williamston was supposed to be my last of the year........will need to be creative with my pitch.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

One week to go!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Omg I can't make this! Ugh 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dewey (May 29, 2013)

As I am planning to do a meet later in the year I'll be there. my caris 1/4 done so I'll take NOTES !

Great timing for me  & our non-profit.dan


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Come on guys, I know you can make it!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I work on Saturdays or I would be there.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll be in kansas city! Not even possible! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Haven't seen you all year man, got another show in September.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll try to make that one. I won't be stock class this year so I may end up changing a few things before then. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm coming up from Georgia. Maybe i can meet a couple of you folks. Is the gtg separate from the competition?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

It's not seperate. We wanted to invite people to come whether they want to compete or not. It should be cool, we'll have some food and some good sounding cars.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Bump for the SC guys!!

Folks you are missing out if you don't attend an SC show as the guys from elite and Matt R know their stuff!!

I drove Down from PA a few times last year and while I wasn't able to make it back down this season due to financial strains I will be making it a point to get back next season!


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

Any acoustic performances going on in SC that night? Maybe even a symphony or something.

We're making a 4 hour drive, going to attend the night in a hotel, figured we would see a performance that night after the competition.

I can't find anything online.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

calebkhill said:


> Any acoustic performances going on in SC that night? Maybe even a symphony or something.
> 
> We're making a 4 hour drive, going to attend the night in a hotel, figured we would see a performance that night after the competition.
> 
> I can't find anything online.


There are lots of great music venues in Greenville. Blues Blvd. Smileys Acoustic Cafe, Jack and Diane's Coffee Underground, The Handle Bar Wild Wings. I do not think the Greenville Symphony is playing this weekend but check out the other venues I'm sure you will find something to your liking.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I would like to make this.......Williamston was supposed to be my last of the year........will need to be creative with my pitch.


Glad you made the trip. A pleasure talking with you as always. You better believe will be hunting for my 1/2 a point.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

scyankee said:


> Glad you made the trip. A pleasure talking with you as always. You better believe will be hunting for my 1/2 a point.


I had a great time talking with you as well! Thanks for hosting a fantastic show - great venue - can't believe the car was able to stay under a tree all day - I think you even arranged for the rain to hold out until we left.  

That 1/2 point is all you... Matt and I started on a new tune


----------



## diebenkorn (Jan 3, 2009)

Matt R said:


> It's not seperate. We wanted to invite people to come whether they want to compete or not. It should be cool, we'll have some food and some good sounding cars.


Hey Matt,

I sent you a pm about a 701.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

diebenkorn said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> I sent you a pm about a 701.


I am no longer doing work on electronics, sorry.

Matt


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Results are posted for this one but not the Williamston meet.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Results are posted for this one but not the Williamston meet.


I will email Steve this week and check the status.


----------

